# New Svitzer ECO Tug.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi all i was looking at pics the other day and came across this pic, the tug is called Svitzer Gaia. and there is another tug being built as well. the following pic was taken at the Baltija shipyard Lithuania to what i've read.

Would anyone be able to confirm this is one of the new eco Tugs for Svitzer??

Thankyou.
Tony.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Well i found out its a eco tug. and here's the finished product, 
Svitzer Gaia.

Svitzer's first ECO TUG.

she is undertaking sea trials.
a pic is down below.


----------

